# Any new flash rumor?



## samskr (Sep 2, 2011)

Hi, I'm about to buy an external flash and the Speedlite 430EX II seems to be ideal for my purposes (I won't be able to get the rebate though).

However, just saw at Wiki that 430EX was announced on August 2005 and the 430EX II on June 2008. So, following this 3 years pattern, next model (something like 430EX III or 440EX) should be announced this year.

Does anybody have any rumor on this? If a new model is released indeed, what kind of upgrade should we expect? Appreciate your comments and opinions. Thanks.

P.S.: the only type of comment that I'm not expecting is: "if you need a flash and liked the 430EX II, don't wait and buy it. The 430EX II is a great flash and will not be obsolete even if a new model is released...". Yeah, I know that. Just want to hear rumors, since this is the place for such. Thanks for your comprehension.


----------



## UncleFester (Sep 4, 2011)

Yep. Could be another flash based on your speculation.

I'd get the 580 instead, though. More power=more reach on a hard bounce.


----------



## silver_dot (Sep 4, 2011)

samskr said:


> Does anybody have any rumor on this? If a new model is released indeed, what kind of upgrade should we expect? Appreciate your comments and opinions. Thanks.



Fresh rumors of that kind just feed older rumors.

What would you expect as an evolution about a flash?

I you want more than your 430EXEXII can give , buy a 580EXII and just enjoy it. More power, more bouncing capabilites at your reach. What else?


----------



## jsb (Sep 4, 2011)

580ex ii replacement is long overdued.


----------

